# Some recent mounts by Kevin Batson



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are some recent mounts by Kevin....Do yourself a favor and consider him on your next mount. He does an incredible job... 

The pintail and black ducks are shortstokes. The gadwall is mine and I killed the wood ducks for some friends of mine in my hunting club that wanted some to hang in their house. The geese are from another client.....Enjoy.


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 6, 2013)

the flushing pintail and the dead hang black ducks and geese are straight up awesome


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice arra! Kevin does an outstanding job!!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

Woody in the 2nd picture looks right! Also the one landing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2013)

The flushing pintail is incredible.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 6, 2013)

I am actually impressed. And yes it takes alot. The normal posted pictures of the normal taxidermist don't impress me. These do. Where is this guy?


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 6, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I am actually impressed. And yes it takes alot. The normal posted pictures of the normal taxidermist don't impress me. These do. Where is this guy?



I agree...those are pretty nice mounts. Most of the work put up here is awful.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 6, 2013)

They all look great to me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2013)

I googled him and he is in Bishop, GA. I couldn't find a website for him but I found a facebook page and he had some solid habitat mounts on there. I sent him a message asking what he charged and about his turn around time but maybe the OP can help us with that.


----------



## swamprat93 (Feb 6, 2013)

Im on love with that pintail


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 6, 2013)

The 2 black ducks hanging up look awesome


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I am actually impressed. And yes it takes alot. The normal posted pictures of the normal taxidermist don't impress me. These do. Where is this guy?





duck-dawg said:


> I agree...those are pretty nice mounts. Most of the work put up here is awful.





rnelson5 said:


> I googled him and he is in Bishop, GA. I couldn't find a website for him but I found a facebook page and he had some solid habitat mounts on there. I sent him a message asking what he charged and about his turn around time but maybe the OP can help us with that.



(706) 310-9353 is Kevin's number.  He is located very close to Athens. Like rnelson said he has a facebook page where you can see more mounts including his great work on his turkeys and big game mounts as well. His email address is kevinbatson@yahoo.com


----------



## JDoster (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like those black ducks


----------



## B.Hud (Feb 6, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> (706) 310-9353 is Kevin's number.  He is located very close to Athens. Like rnelson said he has a facebook page where you can see more mounts including his great work on his turkeys and big game mounts as well. His email address is kevinbatson@yahoo.com



rate? pm if needed


----------



## maughdr (Feb 6, 2013)

Those black ducks look great


----------



## shortstroke (Feb 6, 2013)

the pintail & blacks are mine...i am very impressed with the turnout of the mounts....this is the first time i have used Kevin & will continue to use him in the future! i highly recommend this guy!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is another black he mounted for another friend of mine.


----------



## Tommy12 (Feb 6, 2013)

How much does he charge? Awesome mounts!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2013)

Great looking black duck mounts.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> I agree...those are pretty nice mounts. Most of the work put up here is awful.



So are you saying the mounts that I posted of my ducks are awful?  I take offence to that.  I've never heard any snide remarks about Batson's work from other taxidermists customers. Please show me or point out the "awful" part of my mounts.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2013)

This is just my opinion, I like to see good mounted birds, and some taxi's have the skill and some don't.   But I think it's real classless when another taxi's work gets bashed on and negative remarks are made.  We could critique every bird ever posted on here and find some tiny flaw, but really what will that gain.  Show me a perfect duck mount and I'll shut up.  Even the more famous greats like Todd Huffman, Shane Smith, Dana Stanford can be picked apart. But why?  I don't use Batson but that doesn't mean he doesn't do good work. I don't use Birdman either.  Not a slap inthe face to either one, but it just makes me a b it angry when someone comes on here and says that the ducks I have are awful.  Really?  That's pretty shallow unless it can be backed up with better quality


----------



## Kevin Batson (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys!! I charge $250 a duck. My turnaround time is 6 to 12 months. I'm right outside of Athens in Bishop as Arrow 3 stated earlier. If i can help anyone out with their trophies, please contact me anytime. 706 310-9353


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 6, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> This is just my opinion, I like to see good mounted birds, and some taxi's have the skill and some don't.   But I think it's real classless when another taxi's work gets bashed on and negative remarks are made.  We could critique every bird ever posted on here and find some tiny flaw, but really what will that gain.  Show me a perfect duck mount and I'll shut up.  Even the more famous greats like Todd Huffman, Shane Smith, Dana Stanford can be picked apart. But why?  I don't use Batson but that doesn't mean he doesn't do good work. I don't use Birdman either.  Not a slap inthe face to either one, but it just makes me a b it angry when someone comes on here and says that the ducks I have are awful.  Really?  That's pretty shallow unless it can be backed up with better quality



X2

Ditto.  Haha.  Dude just bashed like half the guys who post on here.  Classy...or rather.....not.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 6, 2013)

And for the record Batson, that light goose mount in the BOMB.  Man, that thing looks nice.  Really, really nice.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea even those that have posted mounts by birdman.  Now that's funny right here.


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 6, 2013)

I wasn't trying to belittle anyone's work so much as I was trying to compliment the OP on his mounts. It was a poor choice of words, and for that I apologize. That being said, I definitely didn't single out anyone's mounts. Emusmacker, I didn't say that your mounts were awful...I made a generalization (wrong for doing so) and you assumed I was talking about you-I wasn't, so no need to take offence.


----------



## cjc (Feb 7, 2013)

now thats what im talking about! BATSON DOES IT AGAIN! that's what quality looks like ladies and gentlemen, why have cube steak when you could have filet mignon?!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> I wasn't trying to belittle anyone's work so much as I was trying to compliment the OP on his mounts. It was a poor choice of words, and for that I apologize. That being said, I definitely didn't single out anyone's mounts. Emusmacker, I didn't say that your mounts were awful...I made a generalization (wrong for doing so) and you assumed I was talking about you-I wasn't, so no need to take offence.



Gotcha,no offense taken.  I just know that there has been some negative comments towards  a few other taxi's on here and thought maybe it was a knock against them. 

I apologize too for jumping the gun.


----------



## TailCrackin (Feb 7, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Here is another black he mounted for another friend of mine.



pretty mount!


----------



## Mark K (Feb 7, 2013)

I meant my comments. 

The problem here is if someone does post a crappy mount and asks what do you think, and you tell them, they get offended!!

I'd love to see someone pick apart some of the higher quality mounts on here. Go ahead Emus, start with Shane. I promise he would love to hear what you find and try and fix it.

The thing is you get what you pay for! Most everyone here wants the cheapest and fastest turn around time. **** NEWSFLASH**** That doesn't equate to a good quality mount!! If the only studio you've ever walked through is a mediocre taxidermist then that's all you know to compare to and you'll be impressed with mediocrity. Walk through one of the higher end professionals studios and you'll have a better understanding of what a mount should look like. In this case, all these ducks have a "clean" look to them. Very lifelike! Very real!!

We'll see how long this last. For some reason all my post end up getting deleted.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 7, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> So are you saying the mounts that I posted of my ducks are awful?  I take offence to that.  I've never heard any snide remarks about Batson's work from other taxidermists customers. Please show me or point out the "awful" part of my mounts.



Lol

Paranoia will destroya


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread and I am impressed every time. Again, very nice work.


----------



## drdarby45 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I meant my comments.
> 
> The problem here is if someone does post a crappy mount and asks what do you think, and you tell them, they get offended!!
> 
> ...



agree with this^^. These are some of the best looking mounts ive seen posted on here this year.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 7, 2013)

I meant mine, just felt like "awful" was perhaps too strong a word for most on here to stomach. Also didn't want anyone to think I was personally attacking their mounts or a particular taxidermist. There are some good mounts on this forum, these included...there are also some bad ones. I don't care where you are, $150 and a month-long turnaround is not going to get you a quality mount 99% of the time. I also firmly believe that while there is some good work on this forum, most doesn't hold a candle to the work done by Shane Smith and a few of the others mentioned, and to compare them isn't even realistic...those guys are in a league of their own. I also understand that not everyone wants to spend that kind of money on a duck mount-that's fine, to each his own.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kevin does great work; Im very happy with the gobbler he mounted for me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2013)

Clean is a very good word to describe these birds Mark K. I know that pics don't always do mounts justice but these still look great so I can only imagine what they look like in person. The birds flow really well and just look natural to the point that they almost don't look mounted. I have a great taxidermist that I use and I pay more than that. That kind of work for $250 is great deal.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 7, 2013)

> Clean is a very good word to describe these birds Mark K. I know that pics don't always do mounts justice but these still look great so I can only imagine what they look like in person. The birds flow really well and just look natural to the point that they almost don't look mounted. I have a great taxidermist that I use and I pay more than that. That kind of work for $250 is great deal.



Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!! Thank God someone else understands!!


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 7, 2013)

Heck ALL the mounts posted look great!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2013)

Mark, I ain't dumb enough to say Shane has bad mounts, he is one of the greats, just like Todd Huffman.  
Also these mounts are great too. But when you or anyone else says that most of the mounts posted here are awful, then that would include mine.  I also agree that there are some on here that aren't as good too.  A clean, well groomed mount looks awesome.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Clean is a very good word to describe these birds Mark K. I know that pics don't always do mounts justice but these still look great so I can only imagine what they look like in person. The birds flow really well and just look natural to the point that they almost don't look mounted. I have a great taxidermist that I use and I pay more than that. That kind of work for $250 is great deal.


----------



## Jwilkes (Feb 10, 2013)

Batsons taxidermy is some of the finest work in North America!! No question about that


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the wood duck and merganser combo! Gave me an idea of what i might get done next year! Waiting on two drake woodies to get back right now!


----------



## Big Tip (Feb 12, 2013)

maughdr said:


> Those black ducks look great



I killed the black ducks.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Big Tip said:


> I killed the black ducks.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great lookin mounts


----------



## boothy (Feb 14, 2013)

great looking mounts!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 14, 2013)

i want to know where you got into these black ducks!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> i want to know where you got into these black ducks!



They killed them around here. (NE Georgia) . We see a few every year.


----------



## Big Tip (Feb 18, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> i want to know where you got into these black ducks!



I killed those 2 on Russell.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2013)

Big Tip said:


> I killed those 2 on Russell.



No you didn't.  

You better watch out naming lakes, you may end up the butt of criticism on other forums. trust me I KNOW.


----------



## Big Tip (Feb 20, 2013)

Not too concerned ostrichslapper but thanks for the tip.  jabrooks07, less than a mile from the dam and you have to figure out the rest on your own Sir!


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 21, 2013)

drdarby45 said:


> agree with this^^. These are some of the best looking mounts ive seen posted on here this year.



Same here, where is this taxidermist located?


----------



## wdtrip (Feb 28, 2013)

I've had taxidermy work done at several un named taxidermists in my surrounding counties, and I have never had such astounding results from such an immaculantly talented taxidermist. Not only is my wife astounded by this spectacular work in our living room, but all of my friends are begging for Batson's number!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 1, 2013)

cfuller6 said:


> Same here, where is this taxidermist located?



Bishop. Just outside of Athens.


----------



## Jwilkes (Mar 1, 2013)

I have never been satisfied with taxidermy until I started using Batson's taxidermy, if you would like amazing work get in touch with Kevin @ 7063109353


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Y'all keep Kevin in mind if you kill one you want to mount ...


----------



## Mark K (Nov 13, 2013)

Will do! Thanks!!


----------



## ThreeForAll (Nov 14, 2013)

Will do. Kevin looks like he knows what he's doing as opposed to some I see on here. I use Dana Stanford and to me he is the best in the Atlanta area but would like to try Batson at some point as well.


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 14, 2013)

ThreeForAll said:


> Will do. Kevin looks like he knows what he's doing as opposed to some I see on here. I use Dana Stanford and to me he is the best in the Atlanta area but would like to try Batson at some point as well.



Why? If you're already using the best, why change? Just asking.


----------



## ThreeForAll (Nov 14, 2013)

Good question. I probably won't because Dana is that good as you know from your ducks, but I have some of Casteel's work also and have thought about having one done by Batson to add to the collection.


----------

